# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  My tank setup

## Gouken

Im goin to be gettin a bigger tank soon but here is my current setup in it. Got some new plants the other day for it too which i still need to plant in the gravel.


My dragon goby and one of the female betas in the background


My pleco, one of my golden mystery snails, two guppies, and a dwarf platty.


one of my 3 killies a bit blurry


Male beta


Blue Female Beta


front view of my tank

----------


## keehoe

Isn't mystery snails known for notoriously eating up plants?  :Shocked:

----------


## Gouken

never had them eat mine up

----------


## actorial

why not remove the "bucket" of the live plant and put the root into the gravel? will look nicer there. just some idea giving  :Smile:  cheers!

----------


## aquaticboy

nice setup
but doesnt the betta fight each other?
i suggest u sperate them when a fight occurs.

----------


## b0r3db3ar

hi, like what aquaticboy suggested, its more advisable to include more plants (tall plants) for the betta to hide or 'mark their territories'.. and what is the size of your tank? it looks too small to comm bettas..if possible catch one of the bettas out while you sort out your tank to prevent any possible nasty fights.. just my 2 cents  :Smile:

----------


## Fuzzy

looks like you have a heater in there? 

What is the temperature range you're maintaining on this tank like?

----------


## little john

nice setup
but doesnt the betta fight each other?
i suggest u sperate them when a fight occurs.

looks like the red one is male and the green one is female..should b ok.even if two are male...usually they will fight once,after that the weaker one will swim away everytime the stronger one is near.

----------


## leavemeuntitled

does the plants help to prevent fights between the bettas?

----------


## 1112

wow, lots of varietes.

----------


## Trolledyou

Won't the bettas fight each other ?

----------


## bennyc

Trolledyou, the post is date 2008. i highly doubt he will reply you.

----------


## felix_fx2

Is this a joke? 3 years between posts 11 and 12.... 

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## bennyc

Maybe celebrate post tri-anniversary? HeHe

----------


## exotic_idiot

Hahaha let me reply for him...
Confirm betta will fight. But 2ft tank is big enough for them to hide around.

----------


## |squee|

Trolledyou is a classic example of someone wanting to raise postcounts in order to sell something in the marketplace.

Protip to TS: take pictures without flash, and focus properly.

----------

